# Oshkosh 2009 video with music



## observor 69 (4 Nov 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=nKU0uQki5Dc

Enjoy!   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2009)

Nice!!  Good tune, too.   :nod:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (6 Nov 2009)

Wow!!!...and this from a Sailor!


----------



## Occam (6 Nov 2009)

Excellent video!

I'm usually a fan of the fast jets crowd, but at 1:10 into the video, I saw a helicopter that I recognized from last night's "Daily Planet" on Discovery Channel Canada, which just happens to be finishing up "Flying Things Week".

The pilot's name is Chuck Aaron.  He does things with a helicopter that I didn't even think were possible.

If you go to http://watch.discoverychannel.ca/daily-planet/november/daily-planet-november-05-2009/#clip232354 and go about 7:35 into the video, you'll see the segment on him.  Hit the fullscreen button for the best view.


----------

